# Sify broadband problem



## Shikhar (Dec 24, 2004)

I got a broadband connection (unlimited hours) on 22nd December. It has a problem that after every 29 - 30 minutes the speed drops. I have no option rather than to log off and log in again. But when I click on logoff an error message comes stating , "Log Off failure. Invalid session." I have Zone Alarm system suite 5.5.0062  and Windows XP Home Edition.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 24, 2004)

dUDE, WHY CANT U CALL up sify customer care and ask for help?


----------



## Shikhar (Dec 25, 2004)

got the problem fixed. The problem was related to some hardbit. It is now disabled.


----------



## ujjwal (Dec 25, 2004)

The problem comes due to your firewall (actually the problem comes because these dastardly sify ppl didn't thing people would use firewalls)

Basically sify uses "heartbeating" to check if a user is online, and the firewall blocks the heartbeat request.

You can probably call up customer care (if they ever pick up the phone) and disable heartbeating (not sure)

Anyway, for more info, check out this forum 

*forum.seo4india.com/Sify_Broadband-f21.html


----------



## Shikhar (Dec 26, 2004)

Heartbeating is disabled.


----------



## mR_iNDIA (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey buddy nothing is wrog with your system.
It was some of their technical fault.
Now sify connections r working fine.
I m using Sify BB.


----------



## theKonqueror (Dec 26, 2004)

I also faced the same problem a week ago, while downloading RHEL kernel from kernel.org. It was sify's fault. I think it is now solved.


----------



## Shikhar (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey guys, I don't know why , sometimes when I try to connect to net an error message comes saying "Unable to connect BB101 error."

And one day an error message saying " IP conflict error" came up. I don't know why that happened as I have configured the settings correctly.


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 28, 2004)

Shikhar said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I don't know why , sometimes when I try to connect to net an error message comes saying "Unable to connect BB101 error."
> 
> And one day an error message saying " IP conflict error" came up. I don't know why that happened as I have configured the settings correctly.



well the you get the first error when the BB Client cannotlog in to the sify server 

well since you get the IP CONFLICT error 
i think tht all your errors i.e slow speed the unable to connect error 
is connected with this IP CONFLICT error 
well to rule out this IP CONFLICT error you will have to call your CTO i.e the one who is providing SIFY to u 
call up your CTO and tell him thay you want your SIFY IP ADDRESS he will tell you the address or he him self may come to your house to change the ip address 
well all i wanna say is tht your IP address is not configured properly 

well here is what u have to do to change the IP 
go to control panel>>> network connections>>>
right clickon the LAN connection icon
on general tab scroll down to TCP IP 
click it once and click on properties
you get the dialog below 
*img52.exs.cx/img52/9852/tcpdialog1uf.jpg

in here the IP address(1st one ) has to be changed 
you get this IP CONFLICT error when the same IP is being used by someone else


----------



## Shikhar (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for providing the information. I checked up everything, its configured properly. This error comes sometimes only. I have noted that if I shutdown the PC and after sometime turn it on and then try to connect to net no problem occurs. It does not work if I just restart the PC.


----------



## magnet (Dec 29, 2004)

well ip conflict appeears becoz someone else is logged with your ip...u need to   inform your bb provider about this.....


----------



## raj14 (Dec 30, 2004)

There can be two reasons for this problem; 1. Your Pc is infected by W.32 blaster worm@mn. use anti virus software such as Mcafee Stinger or Quick heal to remove the bug. 2. You use too much bandwidth, In a shared connection like 32Kbps, 48Kbps if u cross a limit of 75MBs in one day, speed is reduced and you're account is Shutdowned for couple of hours! Nothing you can do here buddy. PS: a internet connection, which is lower than 128Kbps(16KBps), is called High Speed Internet NOT BROADBAND n00b!


----------



## Shikhar (Dec 30, 2004)

But i have an unlimited connection.


----------



## ujjwal (Dec 30, 2004)

Technically, sify cable connections are NOT unlimited. You have to authenticate to their SAM server to connect, so you are not connected to the internet 24x7

BTW, better tell your local cable provider about the IP conflict ...


----------



## Shikhar (Dec 30, 2004)

So is there any limit of 75MBs in one day as raj14 suggested??


----------



## ujjwal (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes, its certainly there. After downloading 75MB, your speed is capped to 24 kbps, on all sify shared connections.


----------



## raj14 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes indeed there is! but 'sify' customer care/excutives will never tell you; And if you happen to ASK customer care the following things will happen: 1. You will get a very cumbersome and lame answer like: 'Sir, the line in being repared' or 'Sorry, sir i am not able to understand you problem! CLICK!  2. Afterthat you will notice that you net speeds are Quite nice compared to other days, But this will last only for 6-14 days! after that the same OLD story! You should take the 256k Package like i have its great! BTW i can give u some tips on how to save your Bandwidth. Ciao


----------



## raj14 (Dec 31, 2004)

ujjwal said:
			
		

> Yes, its certainly there. After downloading 75MB, your speed is capped to 24 kBps, on all shared connections.


 dude, do u mean that ALL the shared connections in india who exceed 75MB limit Is Capped down to 24kBps? Thats about 194Kbps!


----------



## ujjwal (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry my mistake, I have corrected it now


----------



## Shikhar (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. ''Professional'' team of sify said that you cannot get connected all the time if you disable Heartbeat.  The problem is all becoz of that Heartbeat. There is a program named Hbsbeat.exe in the sifybroadband folder that receives the packet. I opened the firewall (zonealarm). Opened program control clicked on the program tab, found a program Hbsbeat.exe (guessed it , hearbeat and Hbsbeat sound similar, aren't they??) Configured to 'allow all'. Hope the problem gets fixed. 
I have asked them to re enable the heartbeat thing.


----------



## avinashtatti@gmail.com (Jan 2, 2005)

TAKE IT EASY BUDDY U GET WHAT U PAY FOR , THE UNLIMITED CONNECTION WHAT U ARE REFERRING IS A SHARED BANDWIDHT CONNECTIONS THAT IS WHY U EXPERIENCE UPS AND DOWNS IN CONNECTION SPEED CALL THE CUSTOMER CARE AND ASK WHICH PACKAGE U HAVE TAKEN. 

AND MAKE SURE U GO FOR THE 64 KBPS NONSHARED INTERNET PACKAGE THIS TIME AND IAM PRETTY SURE U WILL START PRAISING SIFY BROADBAND AGAIN!!!!!



  THINK TWICE BEFORE COMMENTING


----------

